# 2 day Nuclear Stress - Help!



## jtb57chevy (Aug 21, 2009)

I was given the following codes 78464, 78465, 78478, 78480, 93015, A9505 x 2 and J2785 on a billing sheet with the notation "this is a 2 day study" & further notation that Dr. A supervised & Dr B read.  The physicians own the equipment.  I'm new to nuclear/stress billing & would greatly appreciate any help.  Also would appreciate any recommendations for a good guide to help me understand cardiology testing better - Dr. Z's "Diagnostic & Interventional CV Coding" is just not basic enough for me.

Thanks!


----------



## dpumford (Aug 21, 2009)

I am assuming that he is doing a rest/stress nuclear test which is often refered to as a two day study.  If this is the case then you would only bill 78465. 

You can't bill 78464 & 78465 together. There are CCI edits in place for these two codes. It is either 78484 or 78465.  With out seeing report I can't say for sure about the other codes but they do look correct if matches the documentatin. On the Dr. A & Dr. B I not sure.  Are you doing full sevice or is this professional componant?  The codes you listed  look life it was full service.

Hope this helps!


----------

